# sucker for bettas!



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well now i have another betta girl. found her in Big Als "cheap" tank where they sell off odds and ends. if they don't sell they become food for the shark tank. 
She is nothing profound color wise but is a spunky little squirt. Common blue with dark brown horizontal bars.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

awww you like saved her! how sweet. I wish I had more room for more bettas..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats on your new addition :wink:


----------

